# Questions about discontinued prohormone use.



## data210 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey guys,

I'm new to this board and had a few questions that hopefully someone can shed some light on.

I'm 20 years old.  I am in good shape and have been lifting for a year.  I have a great diet, great workout routine, and drink rarely.

So heres the deal.  I have been researching prohormones for awhile and after settling on MD1T, and getting a PCT setup, I decided to start the cycle 4 days ago.  The problem is yesterday I realized prohormones really aren't for me.  I was driving myself crazy worrying about sides, and the whole test shutdown/reboot phase after the cycle.  Along with the risk of gyno.  

So after 3 days of use, at the recommended dose of 20 mg of 17a-methyl-etioallocholan-2-ene-17b-ol and 50 mg of 19-norandrosta4, 9 diene 3, 17 dione, should I do a PCT, estro blocker, or test booster?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.  

Thanks guys


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 16, 2008)

Do you have a SERM available? Let us know


----------



## StxNas (Mar 16, 2008)

Probably won't need a SERM in this situation. Just run some sort of NHA stack and you should be fine...and 20 is too young for PHs anyway, so good call on getting off of it.

If you have a SERM though it wouldn't hurt to do a quick short mini pct with it though...I really don't see the need in this case though.


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah i was thinking maybe 10mg for a week or so just to be safe but your right it probally would not be needed and 20 yrs old is to young just keep training hard eat right and get rest and maybe when your around 25 if you still want to give them a run try then


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 16, 2008)

data210 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm new to this board and had a few questions that hopefully someone can shed some light on.
> 
> ...



actually yes...get some liquidex and liquinolv....liquidex being during cycle....liquinolv being pct and serm....I did it and works very welll...any prohormone should have a serm and pct  since it is synthetic even if it says it does not aromatize...try chemlabs or agguys.


----------



## StxNas (Mar 16, 2008)

I keep forgetting there's sponsors of that sort here...



CEM Store said:


> To celebrate this St Patrick's Day we will be offering a special sale for the weekend only. From now through Monday we will be giving a 20% discount code on all purchases over $100 dollars. Here is this weekends special sales code.
> 
> stpatricksday
> 
> ...


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 16, 2008)

clayu86 said:


> actually yes...get some liquidex and liquinolv....liquidex being during cycle....liquinolv being pct and serm....I did it and works very welll...any prohormone should have a serm and pct  since it is synthetic even if it says it does not aromatize...try chemlabs or agguys.



I especially strongly recommend since you are 20...im 21 and have done that stuff before and it is extremely important to keep our natural testosterone moving at our age meaning if you are to take them use a SERM most def at the end regardless.


----------



## data210 (Mar 16, 2008)

I really appreciate the responses guys.  

I took the MD1T for 3 days and then decided against it.  Plus the PCT I was told to take didn't sound that great.  Then I really started thinking that since I'm young and full of test and hgh anyways I didn't want to risk messing up my natural production.

I don't have a SERM, but I was going to start taking Animal Stak before I hit the gym tomorrow.  It has aromatase inhibitors, DHT blockers and natural test boosters.  Do you think this will be a good idea?

Does this sound like a decent PCT if I were to have continued on this cycle:  

Estro Supress 3-2-2-1  contains a proprietary blend of 6-bromo-3,17-dioxoetioallocholane.  5,7-dihydroxyisoflavone, 4,7 dihydroxyisoflavone, diindolylmethane, white button mushroom extract, 6,7-dihydroxybergamottin total mg of 475
DHEA 2-2-2-1 each cap contains 25 mg
Fenungreek 2-3-4-5 1000 mg

In your opinions are natural test boosters safe/effective/worth it for someone my age?  If so which are your favorites?


----------



## data210 (Mar 16, 2008)

PS

The aromatase inhibitors are calcium d-glucarate 100 mg, and diindolylmethane 100mg.

The DHT blockers are sitosterol 250mg, saw palmetto extract 250 mg, and pygeum africanum.

The new supplements I am planning on taking are the Animal Stak, Animal Pump, and Optimum Nutrition Whey protein.

Any recommendations/critiques about this whole situation are welcome.

Thanks


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 16, 2008)

I am happy that you stopped and you should be ok with just having used them a few days if you are 20 you really do not need a test booster you are still full of natural test. That pct you had would not have been good for that cycle at all it could have been very bad i am very happy you looked into it more and came to you desicion good choice.


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 16, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> I am happy that you stopped and you should be ok with just having used them a few days if you are 20 you really do not need a test booster you are still full of natural test. That pct you had would not have been good for that cycle at all it could have been very bad i am very happy you looked into it more and came to you desicion good choice.



agreed


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 16, 2008)

data210 said:


> I really appreciate the responses guys.
> 
> I took the MD1T for 3 days and then decided against it.  Plus the PCT I was told to take didn't sound that great.  Then I really started thinking that since I'm young and full of test and hgh anyways I didn't want to risk messing up my natural production.
> 
> ...




on what your were takin man...this would not be good...now it would be good to take as support, but as for what would be good for this would be arimidex or aromasin during cycle, and as a serm pct nolvadex or clomid preferably nolvadex....i am in no way promoting you as you made a very good decision...i will however not hesitate to help you safely...since I have no control over what you will do at least you will have some education on what to do in the situation.  Ask around as you have...very smart man.


----------



## data210 (Mar 17, 2008)

Alrighty, thanks for all the help.. Definitely a weight lifted off my shoulders haha.

I do have a few friends that decided to go ahead and take some PH's regardless of health risks.  One is going to take the MD1T and the other is going to take TT-40 by American Cellular Tabs.  Have you guys tried these?  If not, do you know anything about them?  They are going to use the PCT I mentioned before, I will tell them about what you recommended instead though.


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 17, 2008)

data210 said:


> Alrighty, thanks for all the help.. Definitely a weight lifted off my shoulders haha.
> 
> I do have a few friends that decided to go ahead and take some PH's regardless of health risks.  One is going to take the MD1T and the other is going to take TT-40 by American Cellular Tabs.  Have you guys tried these?  If not, do you know anything about them?  They are going to use the PCT I mentioned before, I will tell them about what you recommended instead though.



definitely do...because that is prolly the most important part of it and what they are taking pct and serm is not enough at all....besides it is very easy to access clomid, arimidex, and nolvadex....so tell them to take advantage of it...try agguys or cemproducts...


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 17, 2008)

data210 said:


> Alrighty, thanks for all the help.. Definitely a weight lifted off my shoulders haha.
> 
> I do have a few friends that decided to go ahead and take some PH's regardless of health risks.  One is going to take the MD1T and the other is going to take TT-40 by American Cellular Tabs.  Have you guys tried these?  If not, do you know anything about them?  They are going to use the PCT I mentioned before, I will tell them about what you recommended instead though.



the weight on your shoulders is most important...glad it was lifted....mindset is the most important part to building...remember...mind over matter...its not a myth, it is truth.  With something bothering you it would just hinder your mindset...not good....Good job though bro.


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 17, 2008)

data210 said:


> Alrighty, thanks for all the help.. Definitely a weight lifted off my shoulders haha.
> 
> I do have a few friends that decided to go ahead and take some PH's regardless of health risks.  One is going to take the MD1T and the other is going to take TT-40 by American Cellular Tabs.  Have you guys tried these?  If not, do you know anything about them?  They are going to use the PCT I mentioned before, I will tell them about what you recommended instead though.




I have personally never run either but the pct you mentioned would not be enough i really do not have the knowledge on those 2 compounds to tell you to much but i am afraid your friends are making a mistake hopefully pirate will check in i am sure he know much more than i do on these compounds


----------



## data210 (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for all of your help guys.  I had a hard time finding good advice through google.  So many "informative" sites had total opposite opinions and reviews on the same subjects.  Plus all the names for the chemicals gave me a nice headache.  

Take care.


----------

